# audio en boards A Open hacen un ruido infernal



## ramacharakarlos (Dic 30, 2005)

hi

puede alguien decirme porque las m.boards AOpen MX3S, MX3ST, MX3W, y otras tienen un ruido de fondo cuando se utiliza el audio on board y se existe alguna manera de eliminarlo??

thankss


----------



## Guest (Ene 13, 2006)

Es muy raro ese caso, me imagino que los que diseñan las boards tienen en cuenta la segmentación de etapas para que no se induzca ruido en la etapa de audio, teniendo eso como precedente me inclino a pensar que es una mala configuración de los drivers.

Saludos.


----------



## ramacharakarlos (Ene 16, 2006)

pero....

se han usados los drivers suministrados por Aopen en el cd que acompaña cada board, desde entonces presto una especial atención a cada board, ponte unos audífonos aumenta el volumen al máximo sin reproducir ningún sonido y mueve el mouse, sentiras una interferencia maldita, tal parecen latidos...

lo curioso es que en otros fabricantes como I´will, gigaB, MSI también pasa, con sistemas que usan el mismo chip de audio. 

así que por ahora es un misterio
bye.


----------



## Guest (Ene 17, 2006)

Entonces creo que acabas de descubrir un “bug” en esos chips, me imagino que si lo expones en la pagina oficial de esos fabricantes, te deberían dar una solución. O a lo sumo te cambian la board por una que no presente ese problema.

Saludos.


----------

